# ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C



## Bulli (21. November 2011)

*ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Hi,
meine Grafikkarte hat ohne last eine Temperatur von 86 °C! Das kann doch irgendwie net richtig sein.
Kann mir da bitte jemand was näheres zu sagen?

ATI Radeon HD 4870 , Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist bei 35%


----------



## biohaufen (21. November 2011)

Bulli schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> meine Grafikkarte hat ohne last eine Temperatur von 86 °C! Das kann doch irgendwie net richtig sein.
> Kann mir da bitte jemand was näheres zu sagen?
> 
> ATI Radeon HD 4870 , Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist bei 35%



Von welcher Marke handelt sich die 4870, was für ein Kühler ist montiert? Hast du übertaktet?


----------



## Jackey555 (21. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Um welches Modell handelt es sich denn? Wie lange ist die Karte verbaut? Kann es sein das sich der Kühlblock einfach mit Staub zugesetzt hat.


----------



## ser0_silence (21. November 2011)

Ich habe die von sapphire mit 512 mb und habe auch standard 23% lüfter und mind. 81grad. Die karte läuft seit jahren stabil also ganz normal  ansonsten lüfter auspusten :p


----------



## Bulli (21. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Ist halt eine ATI Radeon HD 4870 1GB GDDR5
Mehr steht da nicht drauf sie ist nicht übertaktet. Staub ist auch kaum dran.


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

nimm mal gpu-z zum auslesen der "kompletten" Karte. 
Aber scheint ein auslesefehler zu sein


----------



## Bulli (21. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

steht auch auf 86°C
und lauf sisoftware hat mein mainboard auch ne temp von 90°C


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

Bevor wir weiter reden:
Lebst du in der Sauna? 
Wenn nicht dann fass doch bitte einfach mal den Grafikkartenkühler an


----------



## Bulli (21. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

nein ich lebe nicht in einer sauna
also das ist schon sehr warm/heiß das teil ist halt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Da das Mainboard auch nicht grad ein Eisblock ist: Was für ein Case hast du und wie blasen die Lüfter? Wenn kaum frischluft nach kommt kann der GPU-Kühler auch nix blasen.

mfg Marcel


----------



## Dexter74 (24. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

86° und 35% FAN Speed passt aber nicht zusammen, bei der Temperatur würde bei meiner 4850 im zweiten PC der Lüfter schon lange bei 100% sein. 
Allerdings liegt bei Ihr die Temperatur gegenüber früher auch schon deutlich höher beim nichtstun.


----------



## Bulli (24. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Es handelt sich um einen Acer Aspire M7720.
Es ist halt so das wenn ich zB Skyrim Spiele oder auch Crysis das der Lüfter der Grafikkarte nach 30 Sek. im Spiel auf 100% dreht und sehr laut wird was halt nervig ist.
Ein bekannter von mir hat genau den selben Rechner und bei Ihm ist das eben nicht so, da ist die Grafikkarte ohne last bei 76°C und sein Lüfter von der Grafikkarte dreht sich langsamer als meiner.


----------



## Dexter74 (24. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

ich finde ja die Temperaturen zu Hoch, wenn man aber alte Tests sucht scheinen 76-78° idle normal zu sein, da ist deine aber schon ein Stückchen drüber. Sicher das bei deiner der Lüfter richtig sauber ist?


----------



## Bulli (27. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Ja ist sicher sauber.


----------



## SaKuL (27. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Ich versteh dieses sinnlose Gefrage von einigen hier nicht. Geht doch mal logisch vor und vllt. reicht es auch, wenn nur sich 2-3 mit diesem Problem befassen.

Hast du jemals vorher die Temperaturen ausgelesen?
Bekommt die Grafikkarte eventuell keine Frischluft, weil Front- und andere Lüfter zugesetzt sind?
Hohe Temperaturen von Chipsets auf diesen OEM Boards sind keineswegs selten. Sind ja mehr oder weniger Noname-Produkte.


----------



## Dexter74 (27. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Die Karte kommt weder bei allgemeinen Tests noch beim Review des PCs unter Last auf die Temperatur, damit kann man wohl mal nachfragen ob die Lüfter wirklich sauber sind. 

Glaube aber nicht das die CS Temperatur von 90° stimmt, das ist ja laut Spezifikation kurz vor der "Kernsschmelze".  @ Bulli hast du mal ins BIOS geschaut oder mit einem anderen Tool ausgelesen?


----------



## ser0_silence (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Habe die Sapphire HD 4870 512MB. Habe bei guter Belüftung auch ca. 83° C. Ist auch kein Auslesefehler. Tut weh beim anfassen  Hab das auch schon öfter gelesen, dass das normal zu sein scheint. Nervt mich aber auch da die Karte unter Last (BF3, Skyrim)bis auf 95 °C geht. Die eingebaute Lüftersteuerung ist leider einfach dreck. Aber dauerhaft auf 45% laufen lassen ist leider auch keine Lösung aufgrund der Lautstärke. Gibt es kein Tool oder Bios für die Graka, mit dem man die automatische Steuerung anpassen kann? Also bis zu welchter Temp die Graka maximal gehen darf? 
Wär sehr dankbar für eine Lösung.

Die Grafikkarte ist übrigens auch komplett gereinigt worden von mir und läuft auch seit Jahren stabil bei den Temps. Hatte sie zwischenzeitlich dauerhaft auf 45% Lüfterleistung, womit sie nie über 70-75° klettert. Aber ist halt aufgrund der Lautstärke ein bissl anstrengend. Und nen neuer Lüfter lohnt glaube ich nicht mehr unbedingt bei der Graka, auch wenn er nur 20€ kostet 

Edit: Aktuell, aufgrund eines warmen Zimmers, Standort nähe der Heizung und Gehäuselüfterausfall läuft die Graka im Idle auf 86°C bei 30% Lüftergeschwindigkeit


----------



## matteo92 (17. Dezember 2011)

Krasse Sache . Was sind das den bitte für hohe idle Temps.


----------



## ser0_silence (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

^^Jap... aber anscheinend kann der Chip das ja locker wegstecken...
Aber wie gesagt wenn man die automatische Lüftersteuerung korrigieren könnte... So um 10-20% nach oben hin würde es mir auch besser gefallen


----------



## Crenshaw (17. Dezember 2011)

@all mit diesem Problem:

Mit msi afterburner kann man eine lufterkurve einstellen. Also man legt für eine Temperatur eine lufterdrehzahl fest. Aber bei den Temperaturen wäre das einzig sinnvolle ihn schneller drehen zu lassen wodurch es lauter werden würde :/

Ich hab aber noch eine andere Idee:
Euer Problem klingt genauso als ob keine, alte oder harte wärmeleitpaste benutzt wurde.
Ich empfehle den kühler mal abzuschrauben und einen Blick auf die wlp zu werfen! 

Mfg

Crenshaw


----------



## Lyph (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4870 ohne last bei 86 °C*

Also ich besitze selbst eine HD4870 von Sapphire (Vapor-X) und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Temperaturen.
Natürlich dreht auch mein Lüfter der Grafikkarte nach längerem Spielen von beispielsweise Skyrim (alles auf MAX außer AA/AF @ 1280*1024) mehr auf als im Idle, also hörbar, aber nicht störend.

Im Idle läuft der Lüfter <30% und ist praktisch nicht hörbar, die Idle-Temp liegt so zwischen 61 und 62°C. Meine Karte wird via Catalyst übertaktet.

Meine Gehäuselüfter laufen z.Z. im Silentbetrieb, sprich wenn man diese voll aufdreht gehen die Temperaturen nochmal um ca ~5°C runter.


----------

